# Pro's and con's of co-ops



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

What are the pro's and con's of co-ops? I have seen some websites that that is the only way you can order from them. Tammy


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

I have done several coops in the past. 

Pros:
better pricing - this is the whole point of a coop; band together to get quantitiy up so you get better pricing
they can be fun; addicting with a good group
A way to try new things

Cons:
You may not like the new items you try
You may love them and never be able to get them from that supplier again
You have to wait longer for the items. Head person orders; bulk order comes in; that person repackages for everyone in the group then mails out to all individuals.

That is off the top of my head, that is all I can think of at the moment. I need more coffee LOL.

Shawna


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

:yeahthat :rofl. I have been considering the co-op but I have a "when I want to order" and "when I have the money" thing going on. So if I co-oped then there would be some kind of schedule as to ordering? Tammy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah....with a co-op you can't just get it now when you need it. I generally participate if it's something I know I'll use and don't have an immediate need for.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I've hosted a couple of co-ops myself, some have gone lightening fast (my first shea butter co-op was closed in 2 days and shipped on the 4th day so everyone pretty much got their shea in a week - VERY RARE!!) the last shea co-op took forever to fill and there was a mess up in the shipping to me so it did not go as well.

If I participate in a co-op for FO's, if I know it is a hot seller for me (BRV or honey for instance) I buy several pounds to keep me stocked until the next co-op. Same with fixed oils and butters. 

I haven't been disappointed in buying things via a co-op yet. But yes, you do have to plan ahead and you do have to wait to get your stuff. I'm at an advantage though because I am so close to BB that unless it's an FO I don't get from them I can pretty much run up there and buy whatever oil, etc. I need if I get in a pinch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes your right in the hubbub of western WA which in some ways are great, especially for deals. So if you were me, out here on the edge of WA like a couple of others, would you consider co-oping as a region?
I suppose it is something to consider. Tammy


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Are you asking me if I would host a coop for WA or the PNW if I were you? I don't know why not, but you will get greater response if you co-op nationwide. The easiest co-op to host is for something you can ship flat rate. That way you aren't scrambling to figure out everyone's shipping. But FO's and EO's are tricky that way. 

I've been wanting to host a KOH or NaOH coop for a long time, but everytime I look at the mess with hazmat stuff I just don't have the nerve!

I guess I'm not clear on the question....

Oh, and I get the best of both worlds here, I still live way in the sticks but am close enough to civilization to get what I need!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

No I was just thinking of having an Eastern WA one going for those of us over here that could benefit from it. I have no idea as to how to go about it or what people need. And I think as far as the KOH and NaOH it would be worth looking into I'd be willing if I could get a better deal than I do with NU-scents. I pay $56.something + shipping and handling for 12 2lb cans. I usually have to order this with others who don't have a hasmat waiver. So I don't really get a good deal on it unless I'm ordering for myself. Tammy


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Really, you need to be able to have a large amount of participants to make a co-op worthwhile. Most FO's are 20-35 pounds to get a good break on pricing, oils hundreds of pounds. I did my Shea co-ops with 300 pounds of shea and the last one had about 20 people all together. Do you think you know or can reach enough soapers just in E. WA to do a co-op? I wouldn't keep it regional.

My suppliers price for KOH DOUBLED since I last ordered! $180 for 55 pounds - OUCH! I'm wishing I could co-op it without a haz mat hassle!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Me too, I wish you could also -I'd be in on that one. I suppose your right, I'd have to coop with other places as well. Not to interested in being a host anyhow because I may have a blonde moment (I can say that/I'm blonde!) and space someone out. But I'd be willing to join one for FO's, EO's and KOH/ NaOH. Tammy


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

see my experience with co-ops are not the same, the price is more than what I can buy and have shipped to me. What was kinda explained to me was that you charge a little bit extra to have toward your order, like a "thank you" gift<G> 
Aletha


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

ALetha you just need to find the right coops! There usually is a hostess fee of 3 bucks or so but I don't charge extra, I do it as a service to my fellow soapers (and myself cause I get a cheaper price)


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Tammy,

There is a soaping place in Spokane called Green Castle and they have okay prices. If you are ever in Spokane you could stop by and check it out. The EOs and FOs are really spendy but they will sell you coconut and palm oils at a competitive price. They also sell Lye and it costs $8 for 5lbs, it is probably cheaper if you buy bigger amounts.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Becky I'll have to keep that in mind when I go up there.


----------

